# Perte de signal HDMI entre imac et videoprojecteur



## Mage-Li (8 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,
Voici ma configuration ; Imac dernière génération, adaptateur mini display port>Hdmi, cable de 10 m HDMI, vidéoprojecteur acer K330 (led, HD ready)

Mon problème est que le vidéoprojecteur perd le signal pendant quelques secondes de nombreuses fois pendant le visionnage d'un film. Très chiant tout de même... 

Quel peut en être la cause ??? Le cable HDMI de 10m ? le vidéoprojecteur ??? 

Pour info, pour ceux qui peuvent être intéressé par ce vidoprojecteur au prix de 550 environ, je suis satisfait de l'image super nette, le seul défaut est que les noirs manque de profondeur (ils sont un peu pale) 

Merci pour vos suggestions et avis


----------



## r e m y (8 Janvier 2012)

10 mètres, c'est pas un peu long pour un cable hdmi???

Sur certains forums, plusieurs personnes parlent de perte de signal ou de saccades avec des cables longs
Là, par exemple:
http://forum.hardware.fr/hfr/VideoSon/HiFi-HomeCinema/attenue-qualite-image-sujet_123656_1.htm


----------



## Mage-Li (28 Février 2012)

Non j'ai le même prob avec un câble de 5 mètre. 
C'est étrange parfois j'ai beaucoup de pertes de signal et d'autre fois je n'en n'ai pas... 

Je fais un copier/coller d'une conversation que j'ai eu par MP
Ca peut toujours servir à d'autres...



> Bonjour Mage-Li.
> 
> J'ai parcouru le forum et je suis tombé sur votre message concernant un problème
> de perte de signal entre le vidéoprojecteur acer k330 et votre mac.
> ...



Ma réponse:



> Malheureusement je rencontre le même prob avec un câble de 5m...
> Parfois je n'ai pas de perte de signal et d'autre fois j'en ai...
> 
> Ce problème d'après ce que vous dite, viens donc du vidéoprojecteur car vous rencontrer le même problème sur votre home cinema.
> A moins que vous utilisiez un adaptateur pour votre home cinema ?


----------

